# turning lights flasher not working when headlights on



## dcalderonv (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello,

didn't find this one in the forum:

I have a Sentra B14 98 mech. A few days ago, I found an issue in my left turning lights. it happens that whenever I have the headlights on, the left turning light indicador in the dashboard stays on, regardless the status of the combination switch, then when I try to activate them, nothing happens with the flasher.

However, when the headlights are off, the indicator remains off and when I activate them, the turning lights work perfect (the flasher and both of the lights, front and rear)

The right turning lights are ok.

any ideas?

thanks in advance.

Daniel Calderon.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes, check the ground wires on the side light and the head lights.
Does this Car have DRL ?


----------



## dcalderonv (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks IanH, how do I check the ground?

yes, it does have DRL, I mean two level headlights. and even with those on, the flasher is not working for the left side.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well that complicates things. So this is a 98 Canada model?


----------



## dcalderonv (Dec 17, 2008)

it is Mexican assembled.

I've already checked the electrical prints from the service manual, but couldn't find any relationship between the headlights and the turning lights flasher unit.

it is a GA motor without dashboard tachometer.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

if it has DRL its not a USA model, so is it a Mexican model or a Canadian model.
I want to find the correct wiring diagram


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

and the DRL wiring is different with year, we made that mistake before


----------



## dcalderonv (Dec 17, 2008)

well,

its a B14 XE 1998, mexican, motor GA16DE mechanic.

Im looking at the service manual I found here.

with respect to DRL, Im not sure exactly what it means. If the DRL are automatically turned on when the car is started, then mine doesn't have them. what I meant is the two level head light.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok you dont have DRL's.
Do the hazzard warning flashers work for all four lamps ?


----------



## dcalderonv (Dec 17, 2008)

yes, they do.

do you have any IM?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

if you are going to check this, also try the hazard light with just the parking lights on, and then headlights on.
I think you will find its the parking light not the headlights that give you the symptom.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

sent you a PM


----------

